# Rash from greenbeans



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone else break out when picking greenbeans?? My arms are broke out so bad. I can eat them fine so not allergic to them, but if I wear shorts when picking my legs break out. My arms break out also. They itch so bad I had them bleeding from scratching. I told hubby I think next year I will just buy my beans at the farmers market & let someone else pick them. I have spoken with several other people that have the same problem. My mom has the same thing happen to her. Never did years ago when she gardened when I was a kid. Maybe something new in the seeds? Here's a picture. If I didn't wear jeans, my legs would look just as bad.

View attachment 13943


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Which variety? Never had much of a problem with blue lake (I think that is what it is called). Okra, OTOH, is a wear gloves and long sleeves job.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I think they are Top Crop. Maybe I will switch to another kind to see if that helps.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think of the Ohio River valley as allergy central. If you don't have an allergy, move here and you'll adopt a few. I do the exact same as you with green beans, lima beans, and straw/hay. I used to take allergy shots weekly but that got too expensive. I'm lucky that I've never had asthma symptoms with it.

You could get an allergy profile done. There may be something your doctor could recommend.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Mine are beans, okra, tomatoes and cucumbers, can't pick them without breaking out.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Speckledpup said:


> Mine are beans, okra, tomatoes and cucumbers, can't pick them without breaking out.


Same here. I always wore long sleeves, light gloves and picked in the cool of the morning.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Its probably the millions of tiny hairs on the plants that irritate your skin, long sleeves like another poster suggested would likely help.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

There are also millions of tiny hairs on the beans themselves as my friend found out one year when she decided to put the beans on the grass to rinse them off with the hose. They had two white very hairy dogs and the beans picked up the hair that was on the grass but unseen!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I break out just like that when I pick beans, squash, okra, and strawberries. I just wear a thin long-sleeve shirt when I go to the garden. No rash then!


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Told my allergist that I get blisters on my hands when cutting up onions. He tested for onion allergy...guess what, I'm allergic to them! You just never know what causes a reaction even if you have never had a problem before. I vote for covering up when in the garden or handling them in the kitchen or have someone else do it!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Bean vines make me itch,but don't break out.I wash my arms in cold soapy water soon as I get in it helps.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That's my top priority when I get in from the garden, too, TnMtngirl. I wash my hands and arms really well, then go change my clothes to keep the rest of the baby hairs off me. That itch/burn is killer! The peppers and carrots are the only veggies I've got that don't make me itchy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeck, not g. beans but other stuff. I end up the same ,itching tell I bleed , even in my sleep.I also wash all day long. Aveno makes some nice anti-itch cream.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

This happens to me too. I do what the rest of you do...wear a thin long-sleeved shirt and gloves if possible (or fingerless gloves even), and pants. 

It might make me more hot but at least I am not miserable from a rash. If I don't wear the clothes I break out into a rash every time.

Small price to pay for the fresh food though.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I get a rash from green beans (picking, not eating) too. And from squash, cucumber, strawberry, tomato & potato plants, too. Not from limas or cowpeas, though. I just wear long sleeves and gloves.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Tomatoes do it to me.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

My youngest daughter used to break out when picking green beans, and she was my best picker. So she just started wearing knee socks on her arms, and she was fine. LOL 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Beans, corn leaves, tomato plants and peach fuzz. Cutting alfalfa makes my eyes swell up, bad....James


----------

